# VPN Uninstall?



## johnhuck (Oct 5, 2007)

I loaded Cisco VPN Client but for some unknown reason the install didn’t seem to work properly. I uninstalled the VPN Client and rebooted but now everytime I try to reinstall the client I get a message that says "A previous version of the VPN Client was recently uninstalled, but the computer was not rebooted. You must reboot your computer before installing the new VPN Client."

Trouble is I have already rebooted several times. I have gone into the registry and removed some suggested lines that refer to the Cisco VPN Client and checked the device manager and found no VPN adapter there.

Do you have any suggestions as to where I might find some additional help on the subject; I am new at this and find myself stuck without any ideas for a next step.

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to provide

John Huck


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try Cisco tech support.


----------



## VictorUser (Mar 10, 2009)

error: 28005. See this link from Cisco website 
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/secursw/ps2308/products_tech_note09186a0080094b7f.shtml


----------

